
River Thames 'severely polluted with plastic' - samizdis
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-53479635
======
samizdis
Report: London's river of plastic: High levels of microplastics in the Thames
water column

\- Science of The Total Environment Volume 740, 20 October 2020, 140018

Highlights and abstract (includes link to .pdf of report]:

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S004896972...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0048969720335385?via%3Dihub)

